# new member diamelen



## diamelen (Jul 13, 2006)

hey everyone,
i was sent here by Dark Fanged Bat Lady after we met while she was getting some halloween decoration tools at my job. i hope i post a lot more than i usually do on forums, as i am currently running linux, and i work too much (heh). Just moved to SD jan 1st, and i dont know a lot of ppl....so i guess that leads to chattin (yay).


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome my dear! So glad you came! I think you will like it here! Lots of people who are very willing to help you! Velcome! :>


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard diamelen!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to the board diamelen


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to a hopping place!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

hi welcome!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, diamelen!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome to where the sickness becomes the norm


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome diamelen.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Diamelen...hope you like it here. Lots of great ideas and help


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Is SD short for San Diego? If so, welcome to the neighborhood (in the roughest sense...I'm about 100 miles north - but I make my way down there a lot!)


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Diamelen. Any friends of DFBL is a friend of of ours in spite of that, lol. Serioiusly though, join right in, it's hard to lurk on a forum where everyone is hiding in dark corners to begin with, we'll catch you!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy to the forum


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome. Its great having you here.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Diamelen, I am sure you will find lots of people to chat with here..


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcomme Diamelen. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Alright Vlad  Gotta watch out for him Daimelen! :> lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello diamelen and welcome to HauntForum!*  :jol:


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

*Welcome!*

Diamelen, from one SoCal'er to another, welcome to the group!


----------



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to our nightmare


----------

